# Anyshows in/near ga



## WOLFSRAIN4 (Jun 25, 2013)

was wondering very interested!!!


----------



## nmaybyte (Mar 13, 2011)

I was wondering that myself, but the IBC's show has already passed us by. There are a few others though that are coming up.


----------

